# I am having problems printing with a transparent background



## Dreklie (May 14, 2016)

I am new to the whole t-shirt printing stuff and me and my husband bought a heat press for my craft business because I wanted to offer a bit more than I am currently offering. We did some research and bought some heat transfer paper, the only problem is if someone wants let's say ... 3 different images that aren't connected (like words for instance) they don't print together unless you get the extra paper in between each word. 

I am hoping this makes sense so far ...

I guess my question is what do I use to print ONLY the ink onto the shirt and not the paper?

Might be a dumb question, but I have gotten really frustrated and have tried for a couple days to figure it out until I finally gave up and came here for help.

Thank you in advance for your replies!

We have an inkjet printer


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

It sounds like you may need to cut and weed your design. What kind of transfer paper are you using?


----------

